# Has anyone had to decline a ride after the passenger was in the car?



## uberfool (Sep 1, 2014)

Since Uber has hidden the destination, has anyone had to decline a pax after they got into the car? Today I had a pax that wanted to go to Hidden Hills. Of course, I didn't know this until I started the ride. Normally, I wouldn't drive that far because I hate coming back in LA traffic. But the guy was nice so I took him. It was a good trip - $100 fare and he tipped $40. But if he had given me the a-hole vibe I probably would have told him that I don't go to LA and to call another Uber. Has anyone had to decline a pax going farther than they are willing to go since Uber has hidden the destination? If so, how did you handle it?


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Not yet, but it could happen. I have had a handful of two hour rides (ride and back). Usually, that would be great. But I don't always have 2 hours, and I can't assume the last ride will be that long. I would just explain it and apologize. 


It sucks to not know if your last ride will be 5 minutes or two hours.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I still wonder about the legality of Uber not putting a known destination on the waybill. It seems that they are creating a fraudulent waybill. Perhaps I should do some digging with the CA PUC to see if this is legal. It is certainly immoral, and it makes its drivers look very unprofessional.

I had a fare Saturday night. The rider gets in (in Orange County) and confirms that I knew that the ride was going to San Diego. But, of course I didn't know, because I had not started the ride yet. Thankfully the customer gave a decent tip after the ride, or it could have been a money loser.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I still wonder about the legality of Uber not putting a known destination on the waybill. It seems that they are creating a fraudulent waybill.


I already posted links from PUC. Waybill, at least in CA, requires to have pick up and destination addresses.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> Not yet, but it could happen. I have had a handful of two hour rides (ride and back). Usually, that would be great. But I don't always have 2 hours, and I can't assume the last ride will be that long. I would just explain it and apologize.
> 
> It sucks to not not know if your last ride will be 5 minutes or two hours.


 YET, long rides suck, it's better to park and wait 1 or 2 hours for a $4, $5 or $6 trip..


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> I already posted links from PUC. Waybill, at least in CA, requires to have pick up and destination addresses.


If this is the case then UberX has never operated within the regulation and still doesn't. UberX riders are not required to enter a destination and up until a couple months ago, they didn't even have that option to enter a distination. Before the update a couple months ago the destination always said "as directed" on UberX. The destination only started to show after the update that allowed riders to enter their destination.

Lyft doesn't require a rider to enter a destination and neither Lyft or Sidecar provide a waybill in their app even though Sidecar does require a destination and shows the entire ride before the driver accepts.

I think that the waybill being in the Uber app is a result of Uber being in the black car and limo dispatch business in the beginning. Those legal regulated businesses required a waybill in most locations. UberX, Lyft and Sidecar mostly operate unregulated and under the laws in most cities and states.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow, OC to San Diego, pax always ask me about limits and if anyone goes for a long ride, I always say its up to the driver.

Too bad its not a real rideshare company where you can search for a ride back. Wonder how fast you can a reply from a Craigslist ride share ad.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Wow, OC to San Diego, pax always ask me about limits and if anyone goes for a long ride, I always say its up to the driver.
> 
> Too bad its not a real rideshare company where you can search for a ride back. Wonder how fast you can a reply from a Craigslist ride share ad.


Maybe check Jimride and see if you can at least get a passenger back @ $20.00 or so. At least cover your gas.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

hoicOc_DriverX, post: 32305, member: 89"]I still wonder about the legality of Uber not putting a known destination on the waybill. It seems that they are creating a fraudulent waybill. Perhaps I should do some digging with the CA PUC to see if this is legal. It is certainly immoral, and it makes its drivers look very unprofessional.

I had a fare Saturday night. The rider gets in (in Orange County) and confirms that I knew that the ride was going to San Diego. But, of course I didn't know, because I had not started the ride yet. Thankfully the customer gave a decent tip after the ride, or it could have been a money loser.[/QUOTE]

UBERX Is supposed to be Rideshare. Where a driver has the final say as to the direction he goes to and the rate he is compensated at.

it's the driver who offers his available seats, not passengers Saying they're available to be picked up and taken to their choice of destination


----------



## sharmarke (May 8, 2014)

I got that surprise last week. I left my friends house and I was going home, so I turned on my uber phone wishing to get fare going towards my home. I got a fare from la mesa to LA but I didn't know where she was going at first. When I start the fare boom I see where she was going and I was mad as hell. It was 11:30 p.m and I had a class in the morning. It was my worst night ever. Luckily there was no traffic and I got their in 2hrs. The fare was $169 and she didn't tip me.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Dam, you LA guys are making some bank. I would do long rides all day. A ten percent tip would be nice to cover gas back.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I haven't declined because of a destination. I got one ride on my way to work that put me 40 miles out of my way; now I keep it off on the way to work.

I did kick out a passenger and cancel a trip once. The person requesting the trip, a young woman, wasn't riding; rather, she was sending me with an older man who didn't speak English, a boy of about 7, and a scrap of paper with an address written on it. I refused to take them on the grounds of not having a booster seat (even though I did have one in the trunk ), because there was all sorts of wrong with that call.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

mp775 said:


> I haven't declined because of a destination. I got one ride on my way to work that put me 40 miles out of my way; now I keep it off on the way to work.
> 
> I did kick out a passenger and cancel a trip once. The person requesting the trip, a young woman, wasn't riding; rather, she was sending me with an older man who didn't speak English, a boy of about 7, and a scrap of paper with an address written on it. I refused to take them on the grounds of not having a booster seat (even though I did have one in the trunk ), because there was all sorts of wrong with that call.


 nothing wrong with the call, uninstall your shareride app.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I almost had to cancel an attempted 5 passenger ride once while they squabbled, as two of the passengers wanted to cancel and request a taxi bus, while the other three realized they could either request a second car, or have me do two trips before said taxi would arrive (it was 3X surge). Eventually the three got in my car and the other two did god knows what.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

How can they call themselves "rideshare" in court if the driver can't decide not to drive 2 hours out of the way?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> How can they call themselves "rideshare" in court if the driver can't decide not to drive 2 hours out of the way?


He can make that decision. He can refuse the ride. That being said...

Right now we are independent contractors. The contractor part means we agree to follow the terms of our contract. You do t follow the terms of that contract they can end the contract with you. You are free to end this contract at anytime.

Reasonable actions are the missing ingredient in all this. People think it is reasonable to mistreat their customers. Don't want to drive to a certain destination at a certain time of night? Then why are you online?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Don't want to drive to a certain destination at a certain time of night? Then why are you online?


I think you just highlighted the difference between ridesharing and demand response transportation service perfectly.


----------



## letslive (Sep 7, 2014)

i would like some long trips i sick of doing 2 or 3 $12 job per hrs 

it would be nice to know where they heading.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2014)

letslive said:


> i would like some long trips i sick of doing 2 or 3 $12 job per hrs


Gee, I would be happy to get $12 jobs. In DC most of what I get are $5-6 "fares", which really are $3.20-$4.00 to the driver. And they still make you wait 5-10 minutes after you arrive, they all think that they are important people and that everybody else should wait for them.


----------



## letslive (Sep 7, 2014)

DCUber said:


> Gee, I would be happy to get $12 jobs. In DC most of what I get are $5-6 "fares", which really are $3.20-$4.00 to the driver. And they still make you wait 5-10 minutes after you arrive, they all think that they are important people and that everybody else should wait for them.


o im in AU so here is different start with $8 most of 2-5km run is 12-18 but some of the 15km run i will get 25-35

i perfer to get long runs so i dont have to drive around to pick or wait for a pin. i drive a 87K euro car some of the time but no those rider not worth it

i guess i will not do it any more after i made $580 last weekend for 24 hr works.(i got a deal for 500+ as well ) My day work pays 1100 for 38hr with a company car so c u Uber~~~~~


----------

